# crack AutoCad 2013 _ 32 , 64



## bmnd_technic (27 مارس 2012)

لمن حمل برنامج اوتوكاد 2013 اليه الكراك لتفعيله 
وللحصول على البرنامج من موقع اوتوكاد كنسخة تجريبيه ثم يتم تفعيله بالكراك

الرابط هو 

http://www.mediafire.com/?79sotcp2g2jgxc7

لا نسألكم سوى الدعاء


----------



## cringrood (29 مارس 2012)

بتظهر شاشه ان الصفحه بلوك .. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedbadawy (29 مارس 2012)

فعلا الصفحة بلوكد لكن جزاك الله خيرا على شرف التعاون


----------



## m_o_ghazaly (5 مايو 2012)

الصفحة بلوكد برجاء تحميل الكراك على رابط اخر ضرورى نرجو الاهتمام بالموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (5 مايو 2012)

شكرا ... ولك جزيل الشكر ....فعلا الرابط بلوك


----------



## eltohamy basha (9 يونيو 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ثروت313 (5 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 

اعتقد بان الملف قد تم حظره من قبل الموقع المستضيف للكراك لانه يعتبر غير نظامي .

تحياتي


----------



## ثروت313 (5 يوليو 2012)

هذه مشاركة جديده لكراك الاتوكاد 2013 و للنظامين 32 و 64

اسرع قبل ان يتم حذف الكراك من الموقع المضيف ...


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/334184-%D9%83%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%83-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AA%D9%88%D9%83%D8%A7%D8%AF-2013-%D8%A8%D8%B3%D8%B1%D8%B9%D8%A9-%D9%82%D8%A8%D9%84-%D9%85%D8%A7-%D9%8A%D8%AA%D9%85-%D8%AD%D8%B0%D9%81%D9%87-%D9%85%D9%86-%D9%82%D8%A8%D9%84-%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%87-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%88%D9%82%D8%B9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B6%D9%8A%D9%81#.T_WBG93RqdU​


----------



## arch_hamada (6 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا ... ولك جزيل الشكر *


----------



## eng.mostafa1990 (7 أغسطس 2012)

كرا على الرابط الثاني


----------



## محمود مدكور (7 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (1 أكتوبر 2012)

الرابط محمي 

برجاء إعادة الرفع


----------



## المجاهد عمر (4 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## م. مالك المصري (23 مارس 2013)

*رد: ***** AutoCad 2013 _ 32 , 64*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد شواني (16 يونيو 2013)

*رد: ***** AutoCad 2013 _ 32 , 64*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abu mousab (16 يونيو 2013)

*رد: ***** AutoCad 2013 _ 32 , 64*

thanks


----------



## waleed h (1 أكتوبر 2013)

الرابط لايعمل ياساده


----------



## Abdo Essam (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*رابط آخر

http://www.babup.com/download/11463/AutoCad-CIVIL3D-2013-OPEN-Up.BY-ABDO-ESSAM.rar
*​


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (4 أكتوبر 2013)

الي جميع الاخوه المهتمين ببرامج الاوتوكاد و خلافه هناك حل سحري بالنسبة لي قد يكون عادي جدا بالنسبة للاخرين 
اذا وددت اصدارات للاوتوكاد بمختلف انظمة التشغيل لا عليك سوي الذهاب للموقع الاساسي للشركة المنتجه 
و تسجل علي انك طالب باي جامعه و تستطيع ان تنزل نسخه كامله كامله و يعطيك كمان ترخيص البرنامج و يوجد العديد من البرامج الاخري و حسب نظام الوندوز عندك 7 او 8 23 بت او خلافه و الفرق فقط عند الطباعه يكتب 
educational copy 
و لا داعي للبحث و اللهو وراء الروابط و الكراكات


----------



## رائد نخله (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*ghjghj*

hjg


----------

